# Haiti Fundraising



## Chezfrancais (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there, I was told to come here to these forums by someone on Yahoo Answers to promote a t-shirt design that I made to help raise awareness and donations for the haiti earthquake victims. I'm not quite sure why this place particularly but I was told you could help promote this t-shirt. The link is here:

http://www.cafepress.com/lostmogul.428484631

and all the profits go straight to the American Red Cross.

I'm terribly sorry if I'm at the wrong place but I was told to go to the freebsd community blogs so hopefully I'm at the right place. Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sure the FreeBSD community is as magnanimous as any other, but why someone would send you here specifically is beyond me. Anyway, I'll allow it for now, but I'll close the thread.


----------

